# July Meeting



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

The meeting was one of the best clubs I have been to. I love the killifish and all the plants. I have started setting up some killi tanks in my house I am truly excited about these new fish. I was sorry to not see very many people there. I found the meeting to be very informative and a great wealth of knowledge shared by ever one. I hope to meet more of the club members at the next meeting.

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------

